# Umm never seen this before?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh and "it" doesn't stay out but goes back in within 1-2 minutes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Cash is 15 weeks, about 4 pounds and is a black toy poodle. This morning I took him out to urinate and I noticed his back was all hunched up (he usually urinates in a 'lunge') and his back legs were spread wide. I did not notice if he peed or not. I picked him up and there was a red bulge (about 1/4 inch long) sticking out of his sheath (I'm sure this is his penis - I'm not that behind in anatomy). It's blood red and glistening.
> 
> The rest of the day he's been peeing normally. Then, a few minutes ago, I took him back out and it happened again! He doesn't act like he's in pain or isn't licking excessively (that I've noticed). What is going on? Should I be concerned?


Sounds to me like it is just his penis. Maybe he is starting to get those man hormones and it is coming out more and more. When they get excited it will come out and urination can excite males sometimes. Could he be learning how to mark territory and that is why the different pee pose? Also there will be a bulge at the base of his penis this is completely normal for male dogs. It is what helps tie them to the female for ejaculation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Sounds to me like it is just his penis. Maybe he is starting to get those man hormones and it is coming out more and more. When they get excited it will come out and urination can excite males sometimes. Could he be learning how to mark territory and that is why the different pee pose? Also there will be a bulge at the base of his penis this is completely normal for male dogs. It is what helps tie them to the female for ejaculation.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I figured it was his penis. I was mostly concerned by the bright red appearance and the different pee stance. I wasn't sure if he could get aroused at 15 weeks - his testicles haven't made an appearance yet. Is there anything I should keep an eye on?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I figured it was his penis. I was mostly concerned by the bright red appearance and the different pee stance. I wasn't sure if he could get aroused at 15 weeks - his testicles haven't made an appearance yet. Is there anything I should keep an eye on?


Yes it can be quite shocking if you haven't seen it before. I am not sure about the pee stance though. I am just thinking it could be him learning to lift instead if lunge. I have never had a dog get to this stage because they get altered early and don't have other dogs influencing them to lift. Either way It wont hurt to keep an eye on him to make sure he is urinating alright and that the color is good.
It sounds like he might be a cryptorchid if his testicles haven't descended yet. They usually descend at two months old. This won't hurt him at all it just means that if you want to get him neutered you will pay the price of a spay rather than a neuter because they will have to open him up and look for the testicles. Which basically is a spay just with different parts,lol. I would ask your vet about it next time you take him in or when he needs his rabies vaccine. He could just be a late bloomer, but he should definitely have them by 6 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Yes it can be quite shocking if you haven't seen it before. I am not sure about the pee stance though. I am just thinking it could be him learning to lift instead if lunge. I have never had a dog get to this stage because they get altered early and don't have other dogs influencing them to lift. Either way It wont hurt to keep an eye on him to make sure he is urinating alright and that the color is good.
> It sounds like he might be a cryptorchid if his testicles haven't descended yet. They usually descend at two months old. This won't hurt him at all it just means that if you want to get him neutered you will pay the price of a spay rather than a neuter because they will have to open him up and look for the testicles. Which basically is a spay just with different parts,lol. I would ask your vet about it next time you take him in or when he needs his rabies vaccine. He could just be a late bloomer, but he should definitely have them by 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. He gets his rabies on Tuesday and he was last at the vet at 12 weeks, and everyone was in the right position then. I don't remember ever seeing Ryker's penis make an appearance. 

I thought 6 months was the earliest you were allowed to neuter? That's what I've seen on here.

I'm wondering if the pee stance is just because he's not used to the sensation of it? I'll see if he does it again tomorrow. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Please do not worry. Sounds completely normal to me.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Totally normal, both of my boys will do this. If you keep the hair short it will also have an easier time of going back in. I have a few grooming clients (this is going to sound a bit crude) where the tips of their penis' get stuck out, caught on hair, and start to invert the sheath when trying to suck it back in, I normally notice before the groom. If water doesn't help in the bath to moisten it up, I'll lube it up and help get it back in, then be sure to shave the tip of the sheath REALLY short to prevent that from happening any time soon.

SORRY THAT SOUNDS GROSS.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Totally normal, both of my boys will do this. If you keep the hair short it will also have an easier time of going back in. I have a few grooming clients (this is going to sound a bit crude) where the tips of their penis' get stuck out, caught on hair, and start to invert the sheath when trying to suck it back in, I normally notice before the groom. If water doesn't help in the bath to moisten it up, I'll lube it up and help get it back in, then be sure to shave the tip of the sheath REALLY short to prevent that from happening any time soon.
> 
> SORRY THAT SOUNDS GROSS.


It does sound gross and I am praying I never need this knowledge but it is good to k ow just in case. (Shudder!)


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Totally normal, both of my boys will do this. If you keep the hair short it will also have an easier time of going back in. I have a few grooming clients (this is going to sound a bit crude) where the tips of their penis' get stuck out, caught on hair, and start to invert the sheath when trying to suck it back in, I normally notice before the groom. If water doesn't help in the bath to moisten it up, I'll lube it up and help get it back in, then be sure to shave the tip of the sheath REALLY short to prevent that from happening any time soon.
> 
> SORRY THAT SOUNDS GROSS.


Thanks. That doesn't sound gross and I don't consider any of it crude - anatomy is anatomy. If only we could talk about anatomy and sex as easily and unashamed as we discuss and see violence - at least in America.

Okay, I put away the soapbox. Thank you all for your help - I just never remember Ryker doing that. 

I am concerned his testicles haven't descended yet. If he's a toy around 4 lbs and almost 16 weeks, how concerned should I be? I'll definitely bring it up to the vet on the 9th (rabies shot).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Cash is 15 weeks, about 4 pounds and is a black toy poodle. This morning I took him out to urinate and I picked him up and there was a red bulge (about 1/4 inch long) sticking out of his sheath (I'm sure this is his penis - I'm not that behind in anatomy). It's blood red and glistening.
> 
> Around here we call that his 'lipstick'.
> We say 'hey buster, put your lipstick back in the case.'


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> Caniche said:
> 
> 
> > Cash is 15 weeks, about 4 pounds and is a black toy poodle. This morning I took him out to urinate and I picked him up and there was a red bulge (about 1/4 inch long) sticking out of his sheath (I'm sure this is his penis - I'm not that behind in anatomy). It's blood red and glistening.
> ...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Thanks. That doesn't sound gross and I don't consider any of it crude - anatomy is anatomy. If only we could talk about anatomy and sex as easily and unashamed as we discuss and see violence - at least in America.
> 
> Okay, I put away the soapbox. Thank you all for your help - I just never remember Ryker doing that.
> 
> ...


Lol I don't think it sounds gross either. It's actually quite interesting to hear how the issue is dealt with. I know some dogs have a condition where the penis won't go back into the sheath and the owners either have to pay thousands of dollars for a surgery, or lubricate the penis and put it back in everyday if not multiple times a day. 
Maybe Ryker wasn't affected by the hormones as much as Cash is. I know I've had males turn in to little horn dogs and be obsessed with down there areas, but then I've had male fosters that could care less about it. 
I wouldn't be to worried over the lack of testes right now, it won't cause him any problems, it might just make his neuter a bit more costly. Around here the Vets are pretty good about just charging it as a spay instead of a neuter. Which is usually still under $100 if not more like $50. I usually get extras like teeth extractions, pain meds, and antibiotics that make the price go over $50. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Lol I don't think it sounds gross either. It's actually quite interesting to hear how the issue is dealt with. I know some dogs have a condition where the penis won't go back into the sheath and the owners either have to pay thousands of dollars for a surgery, or lubricate the penis and put it back in everyday if not multiple times a day.
> Maybe Ryker wasn't affected by the hormones as much as Cash is. I know I've had males turn in to little horn dogs and be obsessed with down there areas, but then I've had male fosters that could care less about it.
> I wouldn't be to worried over the lack of testes right now, it won't cause him any problems, it might just make his neuter a bit more costly. Around here the Vets are pretty good about just charging it as a spay instead of a neuter. Which is usually still under $100 if not more like $50. I usually get extras like teeth extractions, pain meds, and antibiotics that make the price go over $50.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Admittedly, I'm not excited about the price. I've called different vets in the past and the cheapest for a neuter is $180. Spays can be over $300. And I don't live in the city.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> Caniche said:
> 
> 
> > Cash is 15 weeks, about 4 pounds and is a black toy poodle. This morning I took him out to urinate and I picked him up and there was a red bulge (about 1/4 inch long) sticking out of his sheath (I'm sure this is his penis - I'm not that behind in anatomy). It's blood red and glistening.
> ...


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

We call it his "lipstick". EEKS! Put the lipstick away Murphy!!! eep:


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aka "red rocket" lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! That is a crazy price for a neuter! Around here they are $25 for up to 25 lbs and go up depending on weight but they never go over $100 unless the dog is like 150+ lbs or you get extras like me. Are there any low cost clinics around you? They typically have decent prices, or at least a way to get vouchers. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Wow! That is a crazy price for a neuter! Around here they are $25 for up to 25 lbs and go up depending on weight but they never go over $100 unless the dog is like 150+ lbs or you get extras like me. Are there any low cost clinics around you? They typically have decent prices, or at least a way to get vouchers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I thought it was ridiculous. I might call around some farther away places tomorrow. I live in Western, NY about 40 minutes outside of Rochester in a rural/suburban area.

I've called four local vets and the prices for a male neuter is 170-400 dollars. Can I ask what region you live around? I'm curious to compare. 

Our local rescue in Rochester, called Lollypop Farm, has a free clinic - but you have to live in a specific zip code (and it's an upper class white collar suburban neighborhood, go figure) to get it. There's a low cost area down town, but I'm nervous about taking him there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Thank you! I thought it was ridiculous. I might call around some farther away places tomorrow. I live in Western, NY about 40 minutes outside of Rochester in a rural/suburban area.
> 
> I've called four local vets and the prices for a male neuter is 170-400 dollars. Can I ask what region you live around? I'm curious to compare.
> 
> ...


Ya definitely ridiculous pricing. I am in Southern California in the high desert. That is how it is around here with the voucher program you have to live in a certain area, and call for that area. Only Riverside and San Bernardino counties have the funding for it right now. unfortunately my city used up all their part of the funding for it, so there are no more vouchers for us anymore. I had a friend that lived in a city that still did vouchers and used her address to get one, maybe if you know anyone in that area you could do something similar. It doesn't make sense to me that they are located in a upper class area but I guess they gotta get there money somewhere right?
Are you nervous about the Vet in the down town area or the area itself. I had to take my GSD to a vet in down town San Bernardino, and talk about bad! It was so worth it in the end, the vet was so amazing and understanding and sweet. She was just one of those vets that you know are not in it for the money but for the animals and their owners. She even boarded her overnight for free because I lived far away and I couldn't get back down after her films and tests were done (which took all day). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

A spay at our vet is $125. If you want IV fluids, add another $64 to that. And add more $ for lab work if you want that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Low cost clinics are a great option if you have a young healthy animal. Generally they are less expensive because they do not do bloodwork prior to surgery(except a snap heartworm test) and they do not use "full-blown" anesthesia(they use an injectable sedative vs gas/monitored deep sedative). They also don't have as intensive nurses- your dog is prepped, altered, brought out and monitored until back out from the sedative(usually takes 25-30 minutes start to finish for a neuter). At a regular vet clinic, the prep and monitoring are much longer, partially out of necessity due to the anesthesia(usually about 45-50 minutes total). 
They do cryptorchids all the time as they generally are used by SPCAs and rescues. If his are still in the cavity(which they should be if your vet felt them), the extra cost will be minimal- they just give the cords a light tug and out they pop! If they are up in the groin or father forward, they just do a mid-sheath incision.

Like I said, they are GREAT for healthy younger animals. I wouldn't take in a bitch that was in heat, a dog that was 9, etc. Nor would I take in a dog that had a pre-existing medical condition like a bad murmur or kidney/liver issues.


----------

